# Recent Type 2 Diabetic Need Help in Buying from ASDA,TESCO etc



## Amarendra

Hi Everyone,

I am recently diagnosis with Type 2 diabetes. I need help fro you all if you can give me few products which is good & will be helpful to maintain my diabetes well.

I am unable to find any quick list from ASDA, TESCO, Morrisons, Sainburry, LIDL or ALDI etc

Soups
Cheese
Bread
Butter
Sandwich Spreads or filler
Cookies, Biscuits etc
Any quick or easy breakfast or ready to eat if I am hungry in office after lunch

I know I may be asking something against the forum rules.... so apologies in advance. Agin it will help me to get things easily.

Thanks Again


----------



## Stitch147

Hi, this is what I normally get, soup - I make my own, Cheese - I always use cathedral city or any strong mature cheese, Bread - warburton sandwich thins or lidl protein rolls, butter - country life or anchor or whatever is on offer, sandwich fillers - ham, chicken or tinned salmon, cookies biscuits etc - none, i cut them out over 2 years ago (before diagnosis). Breakfast I usually have porridge, I snack on veggies (carrots, peppers cucumbers) and hummus.
Hope this kind of helps.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Amarendra, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid that it's not as simple as providing a list of suitable products, although we can probably suggest a few items. There is no special 'diabetic' diet, instead you need to find a strategy for selecting food that you can tolerate well - that doesn't have too big an impact on your blood sugar levels. People's tolerances can vary considerably. Fundamentally, though, you need to be most concerned about the amount of carbohydrates you eat, as these (bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, fruit juice etc. as well as sugary items) are what will raise your levels most. I would suggest starting a food diary so you can get a clear idea of your current carb consumption - write down the amount of carbohydrates in everything you eat and drink for a week or two. Include foods you normally enjoy, but try to keep everything in moderation. This will then give you a good idea of where you might modify your diet to make it more diabetes-friendly e.g more veg, less potato. There is no panic to drastically change your diet immediately, although avoiding obviously sugary items would be a good idea! Diabetes will be with you for life, but it can be managed perfectly well. You therefore need to find a diet that is both kind to your levels, but also sustainable in the long term, that you enjoy. 

Many people advocate an LCHF (Low Carb/High Fat) diet, and this can work extremely well, but you do need to find a happy medium, and what works well for some people may not for others. I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and also getting a copy of : Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker to give you a better understanding of diabetes and what managing it well involves. Have you been given a blood glucose meter and a prescription for test strips? If not, I would ask your nurse or doctor for them. They are the best tool available for discovering your own particular tolerances for things and testing will show you what you need to reduce or replace in your diet, and what you can safely leave in - have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand the principles of efficient testing. If you have to get your own meter and strips, then the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50.

Sorry if this sounds a bit vague, but it is complicated and something you will learn both through experience, testing and asking questions - an 'apprenticeship', if you like, so you can learn how to manage your diabetes well and have a healthy, varied diet with maximum flexibility on choice


----------



## grovesy

Sorry I am repeating myself again you have to find what works for you and you can stick to long term.
I too eat bread Thins as they can filled with meat, cheese, ect, and have done for the last few years.


----------



## David H

Amarendra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am recently diagnosis with Type 2 diabetes. I need help fro you all if you can give me few products which is good & will be helpful to maintain my diabetes well.
> 
> I am unable to find any quick list from ASDA, TESCO, Morrisons, Sainburry, LIDL or ALDI etc
> 
> Soups
> Cheese
> Bread
> Butter
> Sandwich Spreads or filler
> Cookies, Biscuits etc
> Any quick or easy breakfast or ready to eat if I am hungry in office after lunch
> 
> I know I may be asking something against the forum rules.... so apologies in advance. Agin it will help me to get things easily.
> 
> Thanks Again


I am type 2 + Coeliac so it's a double whammy as gluten free is generally Rice, corn or tapioca flour which is high carb.

Breakfast is generally GF bread toasted and grilled rashers + tea with syrup sweetener Low GL and GI (porridge is slower to spike) get porridge on the move in tubs add whatever milk (dairy or alternative)
microwave.

Lunch is generally homemade soup and a slice of GF bread.

Dinner is meat (steak, chicken or fish) baby boiled potatoes (with skin still on) carrots or broccoli (steamed)
Dessert berries (blueberries, grapes, raspberries etc - a handful) and Franks diabetic ice cream.

Snack is Cheese (piece) or Gianni's Ice pop from Aldi (6.8g of carbs)

Take Tablets with low carb Aldi St Clements fruit crush (1.3g cabs per 250ml)


----------



## Martin Canty

Unfortunately there is no magic formula, this disease is not "one size fits all", however, as a rule of thumb

Avoid low-fat or diet foods, these will contain extra carbs to make them palatable
look at the nutrition labels & chose low carbs foods, particularly those with high dietary fiber
made from scratch is preferable to ready made meals
A tip for my non-D wife (who is following the same diet as me) is to have a tub of full fat cream cheese & some sticks of celery in the office to snack on

Finally, test your BG frequently after eating to find the effect that these "new" foods have on your BG levels (if you were not issued a meter then you can purchase one)


----------



## chili

Stitch147 said:


> Breakfast I usually have porridge


 Porridge seems to send my sugar levels up in the 13's i make it with water too


----------



## Stitch147

chili said:


> Porridge seems to send my sugar levels up in the 13's i make it with water too



Everyone is so different when it comes to porridge. Im lucky that I love the stuff and it brings my levels done (Im just a bit weird though!)


----------

